

CEO Pay: Is It Still Out of Sync? - cwan
http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/09_36/b4145000403938.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories

======
ajg1977
What a f*&%ing stupid title. Not only does the article contain nothing but
examples of ridiculously overpaid CEO's, but does anyone actually even think
their pay is in sync?

